# The Halloween Lady's "Phantom Manor" 2015 album.



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

This year I decided to be "wild and crazy" and do a more classic Halloween inspired theme. It's been a while since I'd done a more tradititional haunt and figured it was time for me to revisit many of iconic images that began my love affair with Halloween so many years ago.

I need to thank several friends for their ideas, help, and inspiration:

Bethene for her wonderful FCG rig, Copchick's classic black and white DVD's,
Dave in the Grave who made the spectacular moving eye mech,
Evil Bob who helped me with my hearse and Obsessedwithit who's hearse influenced many of my choices, Hilda who originally created the cool bone taxidermy that I copied, Pumpkin 5 who designed the spectacular coffin invitations for a party she did a few years ago, and lastly Theundeadofnight who's stained glass windows made me so crazy that I just had to make some for my very own.

I have way too many pics to post, so here is a link to my photobucket album.
Thanks for looking.

Phantom Manor by lsinicropi | Photobucket


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Once my wife receives the divorce papers I just filed, I'll need directions to your house and the key to the garage, where I'll be content to live out my days as your grounds keeper and Halloween prop hauler. Holy Mother! What a set-up! The house itself is perfect for your theme. The dolls are uber creepy, hell..I don't know where to start! Just a beautifully executed theme. The night lighting is stunning too! I was really looking forward to seeing your display and as always, well worth the wait! I'm on my way.:smoking:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy Buckets Lady, you really know how to make Halloween!! Love the bats in the tree, fangs on baby in pram and skellie head in wall. Actually Love it all!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Holy $hit Batman!
Oh my Laura!!!
Gee whiz 
Everything is F-ing spooktacular :jol:
PS......your lighting skills are quite amazing :biggrinkin:
I was already a big fan, but I might have to start stalking you now


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

+1 to that. Totally amazing !


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Holy smokes! Laura, now I know why you were exhausted. No wonder. You have made such an incredible haunt. There was so much eye candy! I'm gonna go through your pics again. High five to you!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:As always, you create something so perfectly executed that it delights and astounds! There is so much to comment on, I cannot believe the amount of detail in each room. The stained glass panels??? Where did you get those? Did you make them? WOW! And I love, love, love the way you used the beef net spider webbing to create a "tunnel" down to the basement. I am so going to borrow your idea, it's genius! Everything from the moss in the trees to the lighting is phenomenal! Once again girlie, you knock my socks off and leave me standing on my feet, clapping my hands! Bravo Laura, Bravo!


----------



## gma (Apr 20, 2012)

Love it! Fantastic details, and so envious that you go indoors too!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is there a house near you for sale? I totally want to be your neighbor on Halloween, expect for the fact that your display would put ours to shame. Shoot, it would put a lot of professional haunts to shame.

You have an amazing set up - beautiful to look at and packed with hauntingly lovely details. My jaw dropped when I opened the photo album.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome job but I would expect nothing less from you!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Terrific job! Well dressed and fantastic effects. Congratulations!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW! So much gorgeous detail. Well done!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Holy Amazeballs!!!!!!!!!!! Your attention to detail is nothing short of genius:biggrinkin: I'm moving in too...move over, jdubb:winkin:


----------



## bonewalker (Nov 10, 2015)

Breath taken so much hard work and love for Halloween and it shows.
Bone Dancer


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who has taken the time to look through my pics, I know there are a butt load of them! Lol  
An even bigger thanks to everyone who has been kind enough to leave such lovely feedback and remarks. I genuinely appreciate it!!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome job as always ... outstanding!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

What they all said ^ And, I really like the expression on your FCG, and the creepy dolls- How much time did it take you to do all of that? It must take quite a bit to take it all down, too. I hope you have helpful minions.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, your place is beautifully done, inside and out.


----------



## Saki.Girl (May 8, 2013)

Amazing you always do such amazing work I just love this


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh.My.Goodness!!!!! That is f'ing Amazing. THL, you have some serious skills... I bow to the master.

Your façade is jaw- dropping fantastic. Been wanting to build one like that for years, but couldn't figure out how to attach it to the house. You'll have to tell me your secret 
Your hearse is beautiful!! So jealous!! 
And you know I'd kill for that wheelchair. 
Love all the details & your play on words. The grandfather in the clock is Great!

I am just amazed by it all!!! Seriously!... 

... Standing up... applauding.... 

{I've been carving stones for the past 2 weeks. Now I'll have to toss them out & start over. All my stuff is weak compared to yours.}


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Really, really great job, inside and out!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

%#[email protected]*&^% (*&(*#%@ Sorry! I was struck dumb for a second there. Awesome work. Everything looks beautifully spooky!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I apologize for not getting back on this thread to thank everyone for the last couple of of posts. I genuinely appreciate your taking the time to look at my work and leaving such nice sentiments. You've all made me really REALLY happy!


----------

